# Puppy going hyper



## Fagoon (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi everyone!

Does anyone have any ideas why our 4 month cockapoo goes hyper every so often especially in the evenings before he goes to bed! From a calm state, he suddenly leaps up and runs around the house/garden. At this time, he rarely listens and just interested in running around as fast as he can until we assume he tires himself and almost as quickly quietens down and falls asleep.

Is this normal for most pups. This is our first pup.

Thanks


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Absolutely normal - even older dogs can be tempted into having a mad half hour and remembering the spontaneous joy of being young and having legs! Sit back and enjoy - probably not the best time to practice obedience, but if you want to get his attention chicken might just do it!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes my two are doing it this very moment!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Known as the Doodle Dash usually around 9pm. Who knows why? They grow out of it eventually.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

yep totally normal!


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Benson decided to have his 'moment' during the last half hour of puppy training, much to hubby's embarassment (i was looking on from the sidelines with amusement) the trainer was almost sitting on him to keep from jumping up on the greeting part of training!! Needlessly to say Benson completely ignored everybody for the rest of the class and didnt obey a single command. Thats my boy!!!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

benson said:


> Benson decided to have his 'moment' during the last half hour of puppy training, much to hubby's embarassment (i was looking on from the sidelines with amusement) the trainer was almost sitting on him to keep from jumping up on the greeting part of training!! Needlessly to say Benson completely ignored everybody for the rest of the class and didnt obey a single command. Thats my boy!!!!


This made me smile..reminds me of last night and my first puppy class with Binky!!


----------



## Fagoon (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. Glad to hear that it's normal!


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

Millie has one of them after tea, runs round and round the garden like a mad dog


----------



## Gus (Sep 28, 2012)

Fagoon said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas why our 4 month cockapoo goes hyper every so often especially in the evenings before he goes to bed! From a calm state, he suddenly leaps up and runs around the house/garden. At this time, he rarely listens and just interested in running around as fast as he can until we assume he tires himself and almost as quickly quietens down and falls asleep.
> 
> ...


Exactly the same with Gus, who's just past four months. He goes NUTS sometimes. He's actually having a chill out in his crate as I type!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

gotta love a doodle dash! now quite rare but always after a wash!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

My two still do the doodle dash!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max too! Witnessed my first Doodle Dash today, round and round the garden, body at full stretch, ears splayed in the breeze, soppy grin, and these little legs that were a blur! Magic!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Can only echo what everyone else has said. All very normal. When it starts, try to divert both mental and physical attention in to training instead. Get a load of treats and practice your Sit, Down, Stand, Stay, Wait, tricks, etc. and this will soon tire pup out.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes, Polly now does it as well - thank goodness! Absolutely mad for about half an hour twice yesterday and twice today. She savages lion (whom she loves really), pheasant and stripey, shakes other toys half to death and races round and round the lounge. She then suddenly climbs onto my legs and zonks out completely. It's the funniest thing we've seen ever!

We would let her do her dash around the garden but she's so tiny (must stop saying that as she'll develop an inferiority complex if we're not careful...) and it's so dark in the evenings that we're scared she'll find a hole and scramble through. She did find the narrowest tunnel between the washing machine and a cupboard today and I just spotted her tail disappearing in time for me to reach in and grab her bottom to pull her out backwards. We've now blocked the opening up. What a tinker!

Toffin
x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

My cocker spaniel is 12 - she still does it sometimes, always after a bath and at other times just because she still can! I don't know if Poodles do it, but it is a cocker trait for sure.


----------



## kimmie (Oct 10, 2012)

love the doodle dash.they should be celebrated for their madness lol


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

Aw Dex doesn't really have "mad moments" - Probably because he play fights a lot with my beagle girl and she knackers the little guy right out. About 4-6 months he wasn't really in to "cuddles" as much which was disappointing but now in the evening all he does is follow me and sit next to me snuggled up with his head on my lap.  He also goes on the back of the sofa and lasy with his head on my shoulder next to mine - I would tell him off as he should be up there but my oh my it is so cute!!


----------

